# CUTLASS..REGAL....MONTE..trunk buildups?



## PancakesAndHammers

I was wondering who had any pics of any SUBS, AMPS....etc... that are neatly stuffed into a g-body trunk... :dunno:


----------



## 4_ever_green

a box i made real quick for my monte...


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

I had something similiar to that...but I wanna prt it through the rear deck now.. 

I wanna start from scratch...


----------



## bkjaydog

not to jack your thread but anybody got pics of jl 12's or 10's under the rear deck.


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Sep 11 2007, 05:36 PM~8769024
> *not to jack your thread but anybody got pics of jl 12's or 10's under the rear deck.
> *


do you mean... Ported through the rear deck...Cus they won't fit mounted ON the rear deck


----------



## bkjaydog

nah i mean in the trunk right under the rear deck like that monte has. I don't know if you can fit 2 12w7's or 10w7's or even 1 12.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by bkjaydog_@Sep 12 2007, 05:15 PM~8776769
> *nah i mean in the trunk right under the rear deck like that monte has. I don't know if you can fit 2 12w7's or 10w7's or even 1 12.
> *


Here's a couple of setups we did...












_*This one's for sale...*_ :biggrin: 








Click Here for more pic's of this 1984 Regal!


----------



## 88monteSS

i dont have pics yet of the Monte, but im using the drivers side wheel well for 1 12" L7, and the other side (where the jack is) im putting my sub amp, and my components amp there. all of it in a custom box and amp rack that im building. ill get pics up on the weekend.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Just two 10's with an amp mounted on the side, my 13" spare and some carpeted side 1/4 panel covers. I have to build a different box once i put the rear cylinders in and the carpet and panels will be gone too.










here's without the power cap and the box mounted in the center. I also had four 6 x 9's in the rear deck and just removed the ones on the sides to port the bass into the interior ( and it will give me clearance for cylinders).


----------



## nsane86

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:
1200 WATTS


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

87 monte with 2 l 7 15s and 2 500. 1 jl audio mono blocks


----------



## 88monteSS

check here for what im doing to mine, ill post pics when its in the spot.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=364626


----------



## PancakesAndHammers

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 22 2007, 12:07 AM~8845563
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 1200 WATTS
> *



This is what I'm looking to do....but with 2 Subs.


----------



## 88monteSS

thats nice and all, but my philosophy is function and fashion. my car has air ride, a sub and 2 amps and i can still fit a full load of groceries in the trunk. thats just me.


----------



## PICAZZO

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 22 2007, 12:07 AM~8845563
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 1200 WATTS
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## STR8CLOWNIN LS

nothing fancy but it did knock pretty hard and all chrome was so preeety :biggrin:


----------



## 81gutlass

these are the 2 12''s i got stuffed under the rear deck with a box i found 
on e-bay the amp is in the process of being moved do to a oil spill im moving them to the quater panel my other amp is already been moved its just a lot of work to get that amp out to move it


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by 81gutlass_@Sep 28 2007, 08:31 PM~8891847
> *
> 
> these are the 2 12''s i got stuffed under the rear deck with a box i found
> on e-bay the amp is in the process of being moved do to a oil spill im moving them to the quater panel my other amp is already been moved its just a lot of work to get that amp out to move it
> *


Any idea what dimensions that box is? Do the cylinders even come close to touching it?


----------



## 81gutlass

i will get you the size later but there is about two or three inches on both sides
and it sticks out about an inch from the rear deck









heres another picture i had this should show how much it sticks out
its a mess right now because i have been test fitting everything and trying 
it before i clean it all up


----------



## natedawg91

i think ima jus get myself a single pump set up..so i have a decent amount of room for 2 12s..but i also might fiberglass myself a panel for my subs and keep it lookin clean


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## C-Bass

> _Originally posted by nsane86_@Sep 22 2007, 01:07 AM~8845563
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 1200 WATTS
> *


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## sergio187

the setup my brother has in his cutty 2 10's


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## PICAZZO

keep them pictures comming !!!


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 84Homies




----------



## miser211




----------



## marquezs13

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 20 2007, 11:22 AM~9045099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nicely done


----------



## 84cutty

TONE'S 84CUTTY 3800 WATTS


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 20 2007, 11:22 AM~9045099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats the specs on that box?


----------



## Guest

TTT


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Oct 30 2007, 11:28 PM~9119604
> *
> TONE'S 84CUTTY 3800 WATTS
> *


NICE


----------



## Wyze Krakz




----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 25 2007, 12:09 PM~9299553
> *whats the specs on that box?
> *


The box was made as per JL Audio specifications for 8" woofers.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Nov 30 2007, 08:37 PM~9343733
> *The box was made as per JL Audio specifications for 8" woofers.
> *


lotta wasted space  coulda put bigger subs thurr


----------



## 84Homies

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 30 2007, 08:41 PM~9343764
> *lotta wasted space  coulda put bigger subs thurr
> *


Did not want to clutter my trunk. Plus, it sounded good. Sold it last week.


----------



## Y U H8TIN




----------



## Guest

Nice trunk...  




> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 2 2007, 06:43 PM~9356996
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NellyNell

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 18 2007, 02:19 PM~8817212
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Box is in the same place, just had to take an 1" off each side to leave room for the cylinders. Looks a lot different to me now. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 6 2008, 07:52 PM~10816188
> *Box is in the same place, just had to take an 1" off each side to leave room for the cylinders.  Looks a lot different to me now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looking good......


----------



## SoonToBeLowS10

Flush mounted Hifonics 1606D










3/4" false floor. Will have a hinged door to get to secondary batt which im hoping will fit in spare tire well..










Future plans are a false wall with speaker cloth behind the sub box [To hide future air ride set-up], another Flush mounted amp for my mid's / high's..

And more DYNAMAT.

Whole trunks also getting recarpeted.

Anybody ever used any sort of "Filler" to flush out some of the spot's where i couldnt exactly do it with wood? Like around the trunk latch.. I was thinking of using some "Thin-set", mixed very thick to fill in a few areas.. Then id cover it with carpet..


----------



## B_BORGERDING

^How do you attach the wood to the truck?

Always wondered...


----------



## B_BORGERDING

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Jul 11 2008, 09:08 PM~11068798
> *^How do you attach the wood to the truck?
> 
> Always wondered...
> *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed




----------



## Fleetwood Rider

This is the set up we did in my Bros GP (not done yet)









*Im on a mission trying to figure out a way to fit 2Pumps-4Bats-a spare 13"rim&tire-a jack- a single 10" sub- 2 amps- a small tool box- & still have room left over for both sides of my T-Top glass all in a G-Body trunk :uh: ..... I know it probley wont even come close to fitting but you know what they say everyone has to have a dream :biggrin: *


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 18 2010, 09:14 AM~17822843
> *This is the set up we did in my Bros GP (not done yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im on a mission trying to figure out a way to fit 2Pumps-4Bats-a spare 13"rim&tire-a jack- a single 10" sub- 2 amps- a small tool box- & still have room left over for both sides of my T-Top glass all in a G-Body trunk :uh: ..... I know it probley wont even come close to fitting but you know what they say everyone has to have a dream  :biggrin:
> *


You have to "tetris" that shit together :biggrin: I bet you could make it fit by using optima batteries and possibly a whammy tank.


----------



## 19jaquez84




----------



## 1ofakindpaint

This is one we done


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 22 2010, 08:43 PM~17859717
> *You have to "tetris" that shit together :biggrin:   I bet you could make it fit by using optima batteries and possibly a whammy tank.
> *


Thats what I planned to run in my trunk. Four Optima batteries, a capacitor, a whammy tank, two amps, 2 10s and t-tops.


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## slowhoe2001

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jun 23 2010, 10:11 PM~17871666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one we done
> *


diggin the component pods on the lid.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

i dont have any pics ,but back in 93-98 most of us who had g bodies with hydraulics were using pioneer free air subs,basically cut the metal behind the back seat and place all 4 woofers on a board carpeted or wrapped in vinyl,12s fit but i used to do alotta installs with 4 10s just to have a bit more clearance with the cylinders and i gotta say all of them used to bang real nice and the fact the people would wonder where and how we were getting that kind of pressure and still have a trunk full of hydros. :biggrin: 


just to give u an idea if u were to open the trunk all u would see are the magnets inside/under the rear deck and the cylinders had plenty of room,and since infinite baffle speakers dont need much power the old school fosgate amps we used to run or zeus 600 amps the zed audio line would push them easily.

and when looking form the interior angle u flip the backseat forward and all u see are the front of the woofers...

i know plenty of people used to run something like this back in the day and thinking about it,i will be doing a friends car real soon the same way


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 16 2010, 01:50 AM~18580948
> *i dont have any pics ,but back in 93-98 most of us who had  g bodies  with hydraulics were using pioneer free air subs,basically cut the metal behind the back seat and place all 4 woofers on a board carpeted or wrapped in vinyl,12s fit but i used to do alotta installs with 4 10s just to have a bit more clearance with the cylinders and i gotta say all of them used to bang real nice and the fact the people would wonder where and how we were getting that kind of pressure and still have a trunk full of hydros. :biggrin:
> just to give u an idea if u were to open the trunk all u would see are the magnets inside/under the rear deck and the cylinders had plenty of room,and since infinite baffle speakers dont need much power the old school fosgate amps we used to run or zeus 600 amps the zed audio line would push them easily.
> 
> and when looking form the interior angle u flip the backseat forward and all u see are the front of the woofers...
> 
> i know plenty of people used to run something like this back in the day and thinking about it,i will be doing a friends car real soon the same way
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 16 2010, 01:50 AM~18580948
> *i dont have any pics ,but back in 93-98 most of us who had  g bodies  with hydraulics were using pioneer free air subs,basically cut the metal behind the back seat and place all 4 woofers on a board carpeted or wrapped in vinyl,12s fit but i used to do alotta installs with 4 10s just to have a bit more clearance with the cylinders and i gotta say all of them used to bang real nice and the fact the people would wonder where and how we were getting that kind of pressure and still have a trunk full of hydros. :biggrin:
> just to give u an idea if u were to open the trunk all u would see are the magnets inside/under the rear deck and the cylinders had plenty of room,and since infinite baffle speakers dont need much power the old school fosgate amps we used to run or zeus 600 amps the zed audio line would push them easily.
> 
> and when looking form the interior angle u flip the backseat forward and all u see are the front of the woofers...
> 
> i know plenty of people used to run something like this back in the day and thinking about it,i will be doing a friends car real soon the same way
> *


I just finished up an IB/"free air" system in a Caddy. Fi sells an IB3 line that handle 550w rms at 15hz and they have 30mm xmax. They are in a whole other class compared to the oldschool vegas and pioneers. If space is tight they are the best option for a banging system. They also play the low bass with ease. The trick is to make sure the cabin is completely sealed off from the trunk to prevent cancellation. 

Here is a pic to help with what you were describing. This is from the trunk side.




















Interior pics.










The back seat set in place.



















Here is the link to the build if anyone needs more pics and info.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=532652&st=0

Link to the subs I'm talking about.

https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript


----------



## MonteCarloLS910

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 16 2010, 06:19 PM~18585521
> *I just finished up an IB/"free air" system in a Caddy. Fi sells an IB3 line that handle 550w rms at 15hz and they have 30mm xmax. They are in a whole other class compared to the oldschool vegas and pioneers. If space is tight they are the best option for a banging system. They also play the low bass with ease. The trick is to make sure the cabin is completely sealed off from the trunk to prevent cancellation.
> 
> Here is a pic to help with what you were describing. This is from the trunk side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back seat set in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the build if anyone needs more pics and info.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=532652&st=0
> 
> Link to the subs I'm talking about.
> 
> https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript
> *


Man thats nice!!!


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Sep 24 2007, 04:22 PM~8860783
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 87 monte with 2 l 7 15s and 2 500. 1 jl audio mono blocks
> *


 :wow:


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 20 2007, 10:22 AM~9045099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  NIce..


----------



## littlerascle59

> _Originally posted by 1ofakindpaint_@Jun 23 2010, 10:11 PM~17871666
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one we done
> *


 :0


----------



## regal_81

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 2 2007, 05:43 PM~9356996
> *
> 
> 
> *


dat regal clean seen it b4 blvd aces had it b4 that was my homeboys chicles regal


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Sep 17 2010, 10:46 AM~18589894
> *:wow:
> *


lol


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by natedawg91_@Oct 1 2007, 09:54 PM~8912568
> *i think ima jus get myself a single pump set up..so i have a decent amount of room for 2 12s..but i also might fiberglass myself a panel for my subs and keep it lookin clean
> *


might as well go bagged, 8 valve setup and put your beat in


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 16 2010, 04:19 PM~18585521
> *I just finished up an IB/"free air" system in a Caddy. Fi sells an IB3 line that handle 550w rms at 15hz and they have 30mm xmax. They are in a whole other class compared to the oldschool vegas and pioneers. If space is tight they are the best option for a banging system. They also play the low bass with ease. The trick is to make sure the cabin is completely sealed off from the trunk to prevent cancellation.
> 
> Here is a pic to help with what you were describing. This is from the trunk side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The back seat set in place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the link to the build if anyone needs more pics and info.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=532652&st=0
> 
> Link to the subs I'm talking about.
> 
> https://ssl.perfora.net/www.ficaraudio.com/...view.shopscript
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

heres what mine will look like...


----------



## Fish of AZ

Another car I did, Cutlass For Phoenix CC heading to Vegas this weekend.


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Fish of AZ_@Oct 9 2010, 02:49 PM~18772826
> *Another car I did, Cutlass For Phoenix CC heading to Vegas this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seems a bit counterproductive to do all of that glass work and not flush the amps behind a panel to hide all the wiring......


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 11 2010, 10:53 AM~18782459
> *seems a bit counterproductive to do all of that glass work and not flush the amps behind a panel to hide all the wiring......
> *


WAS THINKING THE SAME THING


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Oct 12 2010, 02:05 PM~18791566
> *WAS THINKING THE SAME THING
> *


X3

I would have at least raised the amps w/ spacers an ran the wires underneath


----------



## robncheal

Sorry not the Trunk but I found this one to.








18" DD 7.5 Qube in a Regal








Panel stiched back


----------



## baggedout81

I dont think i would have cut up that car just for a box.Would have rather built the box inside the trunk.


----------



## robncheal

Come on just because it's bigger then yours don't get but hurt bagged! It's all about what you can do with the car! Cheer up I got to use my welder to put it all back together!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by baggedout81+Oct 15 2010, 10:26 AM~18818498-->
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think i would have cut up that car just for a box.Would have rather built the box inside the trunk.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-robncheal_@Oct 15 2010, 10:54 AM~18818663
> *Come on just because it's bigger then yours don't get but hurt bagged!  It's all about what you can do with the car!  Cheer up I got to use my welder to put it all back together!
> *


It's just a G-body anyways. :cheesy:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by robncheal_@Oct 15 2010, 10:54 AM~18818663
> *Come on just because it's bigger then yours don't get but hurt bagged!  It's all about what you can do with the car!  Cheer up I got to use my welder to put it all back together!
> *


Idk,think my old ass box will give ya a run for the money.Either way bet its gonna pound

Wish i could find the old pics i had when i worked at a audio shop.Did 4 12's in a mustang,now that box literally took up the whole dam trunk.You could fit a 2" folder in the back after we were done building












> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 15 2010, 12:01 PM~18819150
> *It's just a G-body anyways. :cheesy:
> *


Hey now


----------



## robncheal

:biggrin: Um thats what I said when I applied the cutting wheel to it! In the end you can feel me before you see me!


----------



## topd0gg




----------



## robncheal

My old 15 in my Cutless


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

damm good shit fella's ..
giving me flash backs of the late 90's when i had my 1980 monte carlo with custom beat..those were the day's ..
wish i had some pic's


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og326




----------



## DA_SQUID

almost look


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## CaliLiving

TTT this topic is geniuz


----------



## CaliLiving




----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

blaster board made into my truck no speaker box....bumped SUPER hard used to make my vision blur n my teeth chatter!! lol this in my opinion is the only way to go in a g body and u have all ur trunk space still.


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Sep 8 2007, 01:20 PM~8746445
> *a box i made real quick for my monte...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i have pics that i will be putting up soon. of 12 l7 under the rear deck lid.. and rear deck with 6 6 1 /2 .. sounds sick.


----------



## CaliLiving

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Jan 29 2011, 05:24 PM~19732104
> *i have pics that i will be putting up soon. of 12 l7 under the rear deck lid.. and rear deck with 6 6 1 /2 .. sounds sick.
> *



post em


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Jan 29 2011, 10:56 PM~19734690
> *post em
> *


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Jan 30 2011, 10:51 AM~19736721
> *
> *


pix of it done will be up soon.


----------



## regal85

any body know if its possible to fit 2 pumps, 8-9 batteries, 1 sub w/box AND a spare tire in the trunk of a regal? :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 2 2011, 08:41 AM~19765566
> *any body know if its possible to fit 2 pumps, 8-9 batteries, 1 sub w/box AND a spare tire in the trunk of a regal?  :biggrin:
> *


i do not see why not .. batt on the side box on rear deck. pumps right after box at a angle. ya it will work bro..and tire at the back of the trunk..ya got it :biggrin:


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 2 2011, 08:47 AM~19765603
> *i do not see why not .. batt on the side box on rear deck. pumps right after box at a angle. ya it will work bro..and tire at the back of the trunk..ya got it :biggrin:
> *


in the pic above there was room for 2 l7 12 and four pumps and a 13 inch spare..


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 2 2011, 08:47 AM~19765603
> *i do not see why not .. batt on the side box on rear deck. pumps right after box at a angle. ya it will work bro..and tire at the back of the trunk..ya got it :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Feb 2 2011, 10:03 AM~19766090
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


you do it out of fiber glass to and have the wheel just show through the center.got it in my head it will be sick.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

ttt


----------



## topd0gg




----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Jan 29 2011, 10:56 PM~19734690
> *post em
> *




















here is more pics better ones up soon..


----------



## fantamonte




----------



## CaliLiving

> _Originally posted by fantamonte_@Feb 15 2011, 05:57 PM~19878451
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's sick it would be amazing if you had to subs though that would make it like damn that's a clean setup


----------



## EsePuppet

ttt


----------



## Cheech Marin

:thumbsup: looks good in here, tight fits - just like I like :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg

ttt


----------



## impala61pat

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 18 2007, 12:19 PM~8817212
> *Just two 10's with an amp mounted on the side, my 13" spare and some carpeted side 1/4 panel covers.  I have to build a different box once i put the rear cylinders in and the carpet and panels will be gone too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here's without the power cap and the box mounted in the center.  I also had four 6 x 9's in the rear deck and just removed the ones on the sides to port the bass into the interior ( and it will give me clearance for cylinders).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is nice and clean :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala61pat

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Oct 20 2007, 09:22 AM~9045099
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice use of space looks really good


----------



## CaliLiving

ttt


----------



## Afterlife

TTT Post up more pic


----------

